# Bug Out Pack for your Pooch to carry



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Please stop me if this has already been discussed. I looked but could not find anything about this per say.

We pick up our new pup in 2 weeks from the breeder. I have already started prepping for her as far as food, water, first aid and extra toys. I wanted to start putting together a BOB for her to carry when she is older. Right now she is only 8 weeks old and rather small. I do plan on starting early getting her use to wearing packs(empty) and when she is stronger and closer to her full size start adding things. I'm not sure what I should put in her packs. Because of the 1/4-1/3 body weight rule I have heard a lot about I will not be able to pack tons of heavy items. Is there a basic list of items I'll need to pack for her besides food?

Here are her specs if this helps...

Welsh Pembroke Corgi/English Springer mix
She has her mom's short legs and coloring but her dad's paw size and drop ears.
Corgis grow to be between 20-30 lbs depending on genetics. Our last corgi pair were 27-33 lbs each and big for the breed.

Any pooch pack suggestions? I am confused by all the different types out there and want to get one that will not cause major injury.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Never looked it up I'd suggest looking up nutnfancy on you tube he has some pet gear reveiws and a sode bar link to the suppliers he trusts. Not sure how much will be applicable to you though since his dog is a lab. If you got time to watch though his dog is amazing and I love his hiking and back packing videos with allie the mountain dog.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Never looked it up I'd suggest looking up nutnfancy on you tube he has some pet gear reveiws and a sode bar link to the suppliers he trusts. Not sure how much will be applicable to you though since his dog is a lab. If you got time to watch though his dog is amazing and I love his hiking and back packing videos with allie the mountain dog.


Thanks. Our last corgis were agility and search/rescue trained. We lived near(as in down the street) a military base that had an 'open' training course in the neighborhood. I use to take the boys to the park out front and we'd make our way through the training course. They loved going in and out of the buildings looking for anything they could find. They brought me half a MRE once from one of their 'search missions'. I think they wanted me to open the unused parts... 

I plan to start working with this little pup as soon as I can.

I think the height and weight of this new pup are my only concerns as far as a pooch BOB. She is a good mix of herding and hunting dog. A working pup in a tiny package.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 8, 2012)

Look on the "RuffWear" site. They have dog saddle bags. Type cheapest one love found is $30, highest $130.


----------



## RaigenB (Dec 8, 2012)

RaigenB said:


> Look on the "RuffWear" site. They have dog saddle bags. Type cheapest one love found is $30, highest $130.


Cheapest one I** found


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

My brain wasn't working when I posted this thread. I found my list of needed supplies for when we go camping and with it the list of dog supplies. So I figured I post the list plus a few BO items for dogs. I know I'm not the only person wanting to make a BOB for their pup.

:bullitog saddlebags/pack
:bullit:a few doses of wormer and flea/tick preventative
:bullit:any needed medication dog may have to take
:bullit:food(same amount of food you have for yourself but you may have to carry the overage) Freeze dried foods like Stella & Chewy's or Nature's Variety are light weight and are made from raw whole meat.
:bullit:water and/or filter if you don't want to share yours 
:bullit:fold-able bowls
:bullit:toy - You have to kill the boredom or your pup may run off.
:bullit:collar, leash and/or harness (When we go camping we add a stake for tying out because most California campgrounds don't allow free roaming dogs. 25' of rope and a cushioned harness gave our dogs room to roam and still be with us in the campsite.)
:bullitoop bags
:bullit:small blanket (If you don't want to share your bivy with a smelly dirt dog. We have saddle blankets. They are wool and small like a throw rug. A small $2 fleece throw from Walmat can work too.)
:bullit:first aid kit with a tick key (We have a sporting dog first aid kit with sutures etc but you don't need to spend that much money.)


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

My comendations on your thought patterns here.
My past experiences have taught me any dog can pack
or/and draft.
Your thoughts on weight impress me.
Make sure dog will come sit down rocksteady on command
and you should have good fun/work.
Now here is the really cool part once you get all that done,
you can do a travois.
Then it gets really awsome because your weight standards change
Drastically.
Then the standerd is 1-1/2 - 2 times body weight!
For short trips or long trips if you add wheels.
Think about the mormans headed to salt lake with a wheel 
barrow from back east.
It's amazing how many made it.
Have fun


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> My comendations on your thought patterns here.
> My past experiences have taught me any dog can pack
> or/and draft.
> Your thoughts on weight impress me.
> ...


Thanks! The travois is a good idea for when the pup is full grown! Never crossed my mind.

I have never had issues training a dog. My parents tease me that their elderly dogs always seem to do new 'tricks' after I puppy-sit them. I am working with their female on hand signals right now. She is going deaf.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thought I'd add this link. Want to make sure all this info is in one place for further reference...

Here it is...


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Do you have a pic of your dog with that stuff on?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have one similar to this in camo but need to get 2 more. The brand of mine is Day Trippers Dog Backpack.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Do you have a pic of your dog with that stuff on?


My pup is still very young. She isn't half grown yet. I wanted to wait to get her packs. If I can find some nice ones for dirt cheap I'll get her a set til she is full grown.


----------



## MrsFate (Jan 31, 2013)

This is something I just started thinking about, we have 2 large-ish lab/lab mix dogs who are pretty hardy & would love to start getting them used to packs if time comes to bugout (maybe they could carry thr cats!..lol)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

MrsFate said:


> This is something I just started thinking about, we have 2 large-ish lab/lab mix dogs who are pretty hardy & would love to start getting them used to packs if time comes to bugout (maybe they could carry thr cats!..lol)


This is the reason I keep posting new info in this thread. I figure there are other people that would want the info.

Now if I could only get our cats to wear packs...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is a great Dog pack DIY

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=6e0vjgcm03ve4fquf28117gt52&topic=309913.0


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the fantastic link!

I'm hoping to get an Australian Shepherd next month. The pack I make for her may not be camouflage but I don't think she will object to plaid or a floral print as long as it carries something for her to drink and eat.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

AuroraHawk said:


> Thanks for the fantastic link!
> 
> I'm hoping to get an Australian Shepherd next month. The pack I make for her may not be camouflage but I don't think she will object to plaid or a floral print as long as it carries something for her to drink and eat.


I figured the only way to get a pack that will fit Winter is if I make one. Plus I can make it purple to match her leash and collar...


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

try using a harness as a base because it would allow for the easy use of a leash.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

All I used to pack for my dog when he was around was flea and tick meds, ear cleansing solution, antibiotics, small collapsible bowl and food. Water plentiful in the southeast and never had a problem not filtering dog water. He was a springer and ear meds and cleaning were important.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Great link, Grimm! I've wanted a couple for our dogs ever since I saw one on another dog. I've hemmed and hawed because for ordering them online because of getting the size right. Never thought to make our own - duh! 

And I really like the idea of making it in conjunction with a harness, since both of our dogs use harnesses every day.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> Great link, Grimm! I've wanted a couple for our dogs ever since I saw one on another dog. I've hemmed and hawed because for ordering them online because of getting the size right. Never thought to make our own - duh!
> 
> And I really like the idea of making it in conjunction with a harness, since both of our dogs use harnesses every day.


I already figured out how I am going to attach the pack to Winter's harness so it can easily be removed.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

also if you make your own harness, then make it with paracord straps that have a padded cover. depending on the size of the dog you would have several feet of cord if needed.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> also if you make your own harness, then make it with paracord straps that have a padded cover. depending on the size of the dog you would have several feet of cord if needed.


I was going to make her an 8-10 foot lead out of braided paracord.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This was emailed to me so I am adding the link here...

Mother Earth DIY Dog Pack


----------



## catdog6949 (Apr 25, 2012)

*My suggestion's.....*

Well;

Something I know about, Me and my "dog choice "hiked the florida trail and the alabama, and the appalachain trail on a semi-countinous hike that took 2 and a half years with some hiking in Texas along the Rio-Grande!

Before moving back to Seattle in Sept. 2010. He carried "one-third" his body weight he was a Lab/Boxer mix. Weighed about 124. So he carried;

Dog Pannier's
2 betty crocker sqaure plastic bowl's w/lid's
6 cans dog food

12 lbs of dry dog food
some toy's
2 water bottle's which he learned to drink out of while hiking!
Flea/Tick med.
brush
steel cable/ plastic covered and 2 paddalock's(because someone tried to steal him one day)
6' leash for on trail

We stayed in Designated campsites on Florida trail and some shelter's and on Applachain trail stayed in shelters or our tent. He was close to 8 yrs old. When we did this,.

 I will miss him greatly, he was my constant companion and best friend, with unconditional Love,, I swore he got smarter the longer we hiked, he learned to stay behind me on descents and ahead on ascent's, and many other thing's.

Sorry to say he passed within a month of reaching seattle . Now after a year I got a new pup "australian shepeard" this one I am calling , "dakota" he is young 5 momth's and I will have to wait to buy his packs untill he gets older too see how big he get's.

Good luck with your dog and your BOB for him!

Cat


----------

